# Line comparison of selected Varivas, Jerry Brown, YGK, Power Pro & Suffix



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Randy from www.jdmtackle.com did this chart on line comparison which i find very helpful if you trying look for the thinnest but strongest braid for jigging/popping.

Here the link:
http://www.deepjigging.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=205&d=1300684095


----------

